# Can I use sublimation ink with dtg printer?



## jjjiou (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello,
I was wondering if I can use sublimation ink with dtg printer.
Is it ok to print directly on the garment with sublimation ink and then heat press?
Please advise.
Thanks.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

No, DTG inks are formulated as a textile ink for cotton items. Whereas, sublimation ink is for polyester items. 

Why would you want to do this?


----------



## jjjiou (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
Yes, just only for 100% poly. Then, for 100% polyester shirts, is it possible to print directly on the garment using dtg printer and sublimation ink then heat press?
Just curious 
Thanks.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

White and light colored garments that do not require white ink underbase you can print with a regular DTG printers using poly pretreat (DTG Pretreat - Light Garment CMYK Direct-to-Garment Pretreat for Polyester, Blends and Natural Fabrics) and DTG textile inks.

Sublimation ink can not be put into a DTG printer. If you want a Direct to garment sublimation you can choose a textile printer for 100% poly (uses a white fabric base) and prints directly onto the garment but these are more of a print, cut and sew process.

Mutoh ValueJet 1628TD
Mutoh ValueJet 1628TD


or stick with the sublimation transfers 
OKI proColor 920 WT LED Printer

2 of these printers actually print white ink


----------



## jjjiou (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
I appreciate it.


----------

